# AUGUST 2014 Photo Contest theme is . . .



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

*"Loyalty" ​*​
Chosen by the July winner, trcy.​
 IMPORTANT CONTEST RULES BELOW! *MUST* READ​
*CONTEST RULES: (Any violations will be deleted without notice.)*​ 

Only one picture per member allowed.
*Maximum image size is 800 x 600* (or 600 x 800). Oversized images will be deleted. We are not kidding about this, make SURE that your picture is within size limits
*It has to be a picture YOU took - not a professional one.* It also means that if YOU are IN the picture, it will automatically be suspect of not following this rule, as someone else would have had to take the picture for you, unless it is obviously a selfie. 
The contest is for purebred *GSDs*. At least one GSD must be in the picture.
*No comments allowed in the contest thread. Use the COMMENTS thread to post comments*. This includes the title of your post, no comments there either!
*If you are attaching a photo use three periods "..." as the required text. NO COMMENTS ALLOWED.*
No alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lightening them.
No changing your mind! The picture you post is it. We will not remove a picture because you wish to post a different one. 
The winner will be notified by PM and has 2 days to choose the next month's theme. If I receive no response after 2 days the second place winner gets 1 day to select a theme. After that - I pick the theme. In case of a tie I will PM the contestants a tie-breaker question.
If you have any questions about the photo contest or would like some rules clarified, please post them in the COMMENTS thread started for this month. 

You have from now to approximately Monday, August 24th to enter your picture. Voting will run from around August 25th to 31st.​


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=230378&stc=1&d=1406891641


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

...


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

...


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

_Picture removed by Admin, rule #3 _


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## megansha (Feb 20, 2014)

...


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

When (and where is the thread) can we vote?

Susan


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fephie (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

...


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

...


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

_ **** Picture removed, see rule #3 **** _


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> _ **** Picture removed, see rule #3 **** _


----------



## kwedd18 (Mar 20, 2014)

_ *** Deleted by ADMIN - Rule #1 *** _


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

...


----------



## kwedd18 (Mar 20, 2014)

_ *** Deleted by ADMIN - Rule #1 *** _


----------



## bennrobin (Jun 6, 2013)

*** Picture removed - oversized ***


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

*...*


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

...


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

...


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

*......*

.......


----------



## iIrishSean (Mar 30, 2014)

...


----------



## Lukie (Jan 20, 2013)

* * *


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Benny Boo's Mommy (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## Hikitu22 (Jan 18, 2012)

"..."


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

xxx


----------



## Radioflyer (Feb 20, 2012)

...


----------



## Darky (Oct 1, 2003)




----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

...


----------



## maggieDC (Mar 12, 2012)

...


----------



## stu1951 (May 30, 2012)

*Aug 14 Contest*

* * *


----------



## Zeus' Dad (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## palamrinder (Sep 8, 2013)

...


----------



## RonnieWagstaff (Nov 7, 2013)

*Bullet. Loyalty*

...


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

...


----------



## GermanShepParents (Dec 2, 2013)

...


----------



## GSD_Dakota (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Aimeanda (Aug 14, 2014)

...


----------

